# Java ongelmat

## silma

Moro

alkaa palaa käämit täällä pikkuhiljaa rupesin päivittämään ikivanhaa gentoo reititin/palomuuri konetta niin johan siinä portaget sun muut meni rikki... nyt kaikki muu on korjattu mutta noita java-enviroment hässäköitä saa nyt millään pelittämään 

koitan tässä vääntää tomcattia toimimaan niin asennus pysähtyi dev-java/ant-core-1.7.0-r1 pakettia asentaessa

* Unable to determine VM for building from dependencies:

NV_DEPEND: >=virtual/jdk-1.4

        !<dev-java/ant-tasks-1.7.0

        !<dev-java/ant-1.7.0

        !dev-java/ant-optional

        source? ( app-arch/zip )  >=dev-java/java-config-2.0.33-r1 >=sys-apps/portage-2.1.2.7 >=dev-java/javatoolkit-0.2.0-r1 >=sys-apps/portage-2.1.2.7

koittanut tuolla gentoon java update ohjeella päivittää koko java ympäristöä ja tehty ohjeen mukaan mutta ei lähe rullaamaan.

java-check-enviroment sanoo seuraavaa

* Checking fastjar ...                                                                                                  [ ok ]

 * Checking vm_environment_files ...                                                                                     [ ok ]

 * Checking user_settings ...                                                                                            [ ok ]

 * Checking generation_1_system_vm ...

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/bin/java-config-1", line 14, in <module>

    from java_config import jc_options

ImportError: No module named java_config

 * No Generation-1 System VM is set! (no /etc/env.d/20java)

/etc/init.d/functions.sh: line 166: [: too many arguments

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/bin/java-config-1", line 14, in <module>

    from java_config import jc_options

ImportError: No module named java_config

 * It doesn't look like java-config-1 sees any installed VMs.

/etc/init.d/functions.sh: line 166: [: too many arguments

 * It is most likely because you don't have a 1.4 JDK installed

/etc/init.d/functions.sh: line 166: [: too many arguments

 * This is required for generation-1 to work properly.

/etc/init.d/functions.sh: line 166: [: too many arguments

 * You will want to emerge =virtual/jdk-1.4*

/etc/init.d/functions.sh: line 166: [: too many arguments                                                                [ !! ]

 * Some problems were found. Please follow the instructions above, and rerun java-check-environment

/etc/init.d/functions.sh: line 166: [: too many arguments

tuo huutaa tuosta jdk 1.4 ettei oo asennettu mutta kyllä tuolla 1.6 versio siitä on.

onko kellään mitään ideaa

----------

## teidon

Sulla pitänee olla myös Blackdown JDK 1.4 asennettuna. Elikkäs emerge blackdown-jdk niin josko siitä alkas pelittämään.

----------

## silma

blackdown-jdk on myös asennettu 

java-config-1 -L

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/bin/java-config-1", line 14, in <module>

    from java_config import jc_options

ImportError: No module named java_config

 java-config-2 -L

The following VMs are available for generation-2:

*)      Blackdown JDK 1.4.2.03 [blackdown-jdk-1.4.2]

2)      Sun JDK 1.6.0.03 [sun-jdk-1.6]

----------

